# Anyone do sprinting?



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone got any experience with using sprinting to add size?


----------



## Georgia (Jan 29, 2013)

Jenner is one to ask. It's proven to put on lean body mass


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 29, 2013)

I've done sprinting but not on a track as I don't have one near me to use but have done them on the treadmill for fat loss and so that I don't have to train legs that hard. As for using them strictly for size, I would think you would have to be pretty dedicated to doing them.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 29, 2013)

I dont think you're gonna put on size from sprinting. Fat burning yes, but straight mass, no..... Now sprinting with a 200lbs sled behind you, thats a different story!


----------



## DF (Jan 29, 2013)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> Anyone got any experience with using sprinting to add size?



Just from my couch to the kitchen before the commercials are over.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 29, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Just from my couch to the kitchen before the commercials are over.



hahahahaha


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 29, 2013)

If you look at professional sprinters, their legs are huge..maybe they weight train a bit but I doubt the size is from weight training


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 30, 2013)

You mean like run?  F*&&^ no!


----------



## dj920 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know about sprinting for putting on mass, but when I know I'm going to ratchet weight down and reps up, I've found them really helpful to prepare for more-sustained high intensity effort.  E.g., if I've worked down to triples with 2min rest intervals and know I'm going back up to 8-rep sets with 1min rest intervals, I throw in a half-dozen 1/4-mile sprints with 90s rest for a couple weeks after workouts before the change.  I find it helps avoid taking a conditioning hit when the changeover happens.

They feel like absolute death, though.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jenner said:


> If you look at professional sprinters, their legs are huge..maybe they weight train a bit but I doubt the size is from weight training



If you run as much as those guys I promise your legs will grow. They also use rubber bands for the blocks and sleds for the sprint. 

If you want to gain size from sprinting you have to be extremely explosive and dedicated.


----------



## Lendo (Feb 10, 2013)

As most here said, I've never heard of sprinting for mass. I try to include sprints in my cardio workouts...I even do sprints on the elliptical...and lately I've been doing short burst (30-60 seconds) of running (6-7 mph) at an incline on the treadmill. 
From what I've read, interval sprints are the best cardio for fat loss.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 10, 2013)

Sprinting could add mass with enough calories and high enough intensity. It would be nowhere near optimal but sprinting as fast as humanly possible forces your muscles to perform at their maximum power  

Sprinting is all about acceleration

Force = Mass x Acceleration
Work = Force x Distance
Power = Work / Time 

So in a roundabout way the acceleration from sprinting can act as a form of "power" lifting.. That's why sprinters have so much more muscle than any other conditioning type athletes.. again not optimal tho


----------



## RedLang (Feb 12, 2013)

Iv been trying to add in short hill sprints and suicide shuttles. My quads and hans are pumled after a short session


----------

